# Long 460DT 3 Cyl Diesel Coolant Recommendations



## Drew M. (Apr 28, 2019)

Hey All,
Hoping someone can give me a recommendation as to what coolant i should be using in my Long 460DT with a 3 Cylinder Diesel Engine. I’ve got all the old out time for some new! I do have the owners manual but it is rather vague. 

Thanks For Your Time,
Drew


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Both the owners and the service manual are vague. Neither specify a particular antifreeze, so I wouldn't worry about it. See if you can find an antifreeze for diesel engines. TSC has a Product with the *S*upplemental *C*oolant *A*dditives (SCA's) which I would be inclined to use.
https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...ged-fully-formulated-antifreeze-coolant-1-gal


----------

